
文言 / Wenyan‑Lang – Programming Language for the Ancient Chinese - panic
http://wenyan-lang.lingdong.works
======
sova
This is beautiful and remarkable. I have often wondered about English in its
status of supremacy in the coding world and wonder if other nations have
simply grown past it by now.

------
sova
問天地好在。

Wèn tiāndì hǎo zài.

Asking heaven and earth is good.

"Hello World"

